# Snowbear Plow - Clicking noise (winch)



## TheTireMan (Oct 28, 2012)

So Ive bought a snowbear plow. I hooked the plow up, everything is fine. Went to hook up the winch wiring and have the following issue.

With the battery terminals connected, once I connect the "connector" that attaches the battery wiring to the relay box (where you can control up & down) the battery positive wire starts clicking. It goes through the fuse and down to the relay, you can feel it through the entire wire every time it clicks (clicks about once every 5-7 seconds). It does not seem to be sending power to the winch, as the winch will not move at all.

The winch works fine when power is connected directly to it so I know its okay. I know the fuse is okay because current is passing through the fuse down the wire. I opened up the relay box and everything looks okay there.

What I find strange is the clicking starts as soon as the battery connector is plugged into the relay connecter (even when not attached to the winch). It stops shortly after being unplugged. 

Connection to both positive and negative on the battery are good & clean. Ive tried a few different spots on the battery with the same result each time.

Thoughts?


----------



## TheTireMan (Oct 28, 2012)

I may have narrowed it down to the fuse, I tested a couple more times and it eventually went to a faint clicking and then nothing. My buddy stopped by with his volt meter and determined there was no longer current on the fuse on the opposite side of the battery connection. Replacing tomorrow.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Good to hear you hopfully got to tracked down, let use know if your still having problems with it tomorrow.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

...and let us know if you're right and that was the problem, too.


----------



## TheTireMan (Oct 28, 2012)

Upon further thought I think Ive realize the issue. The wiring was labeled backwards. The connectors for the winch say battery on them. I should have figured this out, but was over thinking it.

As it stood yesterday the winch wires (that are marked battery) were on the battery and then had a "fast connector" piece to the relay switch. From the other side of the relay they were going to the winch and were bolted on. After sitting down and thinking about it, it obviously made no sense for the fast connector to be under the hood and never used and the bolt on pieces to be connected to the plow, needing a wrench or socket everytime you wanted to dismount the plow.

I bought a new fuse and will swap it around this evening.. I assume this will fix my problem.

Can't say I'm overly impressed so far with my snow bear assembly package, info etc. Plow looks pretty good though.


----------



## TheTireMan (Oct 28, 2012)

Tested & confirmed they labeled the wires backwards


----------



## cascade powder (Jan 3, 2012)

Careful with the cheezy Chinese relay box they supply. Mine went into run away mode and almost destroyed my plow. It just started spooling in the winch which bound up the plow a frames and started bending stuff. The relays must of welded themselves on. I ditched it for an atv contactor switch setup.
Snowbear eventually sent me out new a frames/winch/relay box etc...but no way I would run their crappy relay setup.


----------



## TheTireMan (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Can you link me to what you purchased?


----------



## cascade powder (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.promarkoffroad.com/winch...ark-atv-winch-universal-thumb-switch-kit.html

Having a runaway winch was ugly...the circut breaker did not trip and I had to rip the power wires off the battery to get it to stop!
I mounted the switch on my shifter...works slick. PM me if you want wiring details. I think there is a diagram on that website in the manuals section.

New contactor has been working great. Going on winter #2. Plow is holding up well also.


----------



## TheTireMan (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks, I may pick one up. I noticed when I was testing the winch that it seemed to stick a bit going up or down.. Didnt seem to want to let go when I released the button sometimes.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Was the guilty relay (cascade powder's) from a new Snowbear after the buyout, or from the old company?

How about the mislabeled parts (TheTireMan's)?


----------



## TheTireMan (Oct 28, 2012)

I purchased mine from walmart after the buyout, but my understanding was it was provided to walmart pre buy out... I got to say it took some hounding to eventually get my mounting kit from the new company. Almost 4 weeks from purchase before it was in my hand.


----------



## cascade powder (Jan 3, 2012)

I got my plow last winter.


----------

